# Ridge vent problems



## glbotts (Feb 16, 2011)

How critical is the amount of wood cut out for a ridge vent? I am working on a roof that has a 2x6 ridge with 3 1/2 inches cut out on each side. The Air Vent foam barely covers any wood for a seal. Somewhere I read that if too much wood is cut out it will work against the operation of the ridge vent.


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

My concern with Air Vent is that it seems to flatten out across the peak.
I have seen it pond water.
I had to fix it with by adding a piece of wood on top of the ridge pole.

Most guys open just about 1" of air flow on each side.


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

the proper amount is 3/4" inch per spec.

over 1" will void the product warranty and almost certainly leak..

www.researchroofing.com


----------

